# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Для тех, кто в дороге: AOC анонсирует новый портативный USB-C монитор

## Labs

*Минск, 15 мая 2018 года –* Компания AOC, специализирующаяся на производстве дисплеев, объявляет о выходе нового портативного монитора с подключением через USB-C. У Вас разъездная работа или динамичный образ жизни и при этом экрана ноутбука недостаточно? Монитор I1601FWUX с 15,6-дюймовым IPS экраном и разрешением FHD (1920 x 1080 пикселей) — вот решение. Специальный чехол, который идет в комплекте с монитором, также используется как подставка для монитора в портретном и альбомном режимах, а встроенная функция автоповорота меняет ориентацию. Монитор, ширина которого всего 8,5 мм и вес 800 гр, без проблем поместится в любую сумку.  Элегантное, стильное, портативное решение для увеличения площади экрана: I1601FWUX можно будет приобрести в Европе с мая 2018 года.
*Большой экран, куда бы Вы ни отправились*
Не устраивает размер экрана ноутбука и Вы бы хотели его увеличить? Вам нужно презентовать предложение потенциальным заказчикам так, чтобы им не пришлось заглядывать через Ваше плечо? Или вы завершаете работу над таблицами, находясь в поезде или самолете? Возможности безграничны; AOC оборудовали портативный дисплей новейшей технологией USB-C и выпустили элегантную ультратонкую модель I1601FWUX.
I1601FWUX использует технологию USB Type C для передачи сигнала от дисплея и питания. В отличие от более старых дисплеев с питанием от USB, USB-C объединяет высококачественный сигнал DisplayPort и силовое соединение в одном кабеле, что уменьшает беспорядок и обеспечивает реальную мобильность дисплея. Размер экрана 15,6 дюймов соответствует размеру большинства мультимедийных ноутбуков, в то время как высота держателя позволяет расположить его на одном уровне с Вашим ноутбуком.
*Потрясающий дизайн*
Благодаря своим компактным размерам монитор I1601FWUX поместится в большинство сумок для ноутбуков. Вес устройства всего 800 граммов, а толщина профиля всего 8,5 мм.
Когда Вы достанете и подключите свой I1601FWUX, окружающих впечатлит превосходная литая металлическая задняя панель, а IPS экран с углами обзора 160/160° обеспечит яркость и однородность изображений для других пользователей. Дисплей также имеет режим Low Blue Light от AOC, который уменьшает излучение потенциально вредного синего света и предотвращает усталость глаз. Благодаря яркости 220 кд/м² можно комфортно использовать монитор на протяжении дня и ночи.
*Удобный и практичный*
Время отклика IPS дисплея I1601FWUX составляет 5 мс GtG, благодаря чему сцены со стремительными действиями или динамичные игры будут воспроизводится плавно и четко. «Умный» чехол в комплекте защищает монитор во время транспортировки и когда он не используется. Чехол преобразуется в подставку дисплея как в портретном, так и в альбомном режимах. Для автоматического изменения ориентации дисплея предусмотрена функция автоповорота (Auto-Pivot), активируемая программным обеспечением i-Menu от AOC.
_
Ожидается, что монитор AOC I1601FWUX появится в продаже в мае 2018 года по рекомендованной производителем розничной цене 299 евро._

----------

